# BMQ in aldershot



## MtlCitizen (4 Dec 2020)

Any one heading to aldershot for regular force BMQ in aldershot starting in january 18th


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Dec 2020)

It's actually a mixed BMQ...all RCAF, but some Reservists and some Reg Force.


----------

